# Married Ladies, How many times do MASTERB ** & Imagine Who ?



## Tourchwood (Feb 1, 2011)

Ladies, wife told me when she do that she dont think about anyone ? is that true or she just hiding it.


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

I might do that once a month, so not frequent here. I think about my H, I think, or I just think it feels good. LMAO.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

There is no option that suits me.

Usually at least once a day and think about my fiance, If I feel good about everything my sex drive is higher. If things are really really good twice.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Umm More than my BF apparently HAHAHA And no... he just asked m yesterday if I think of him, and I said yes and no... I think more about an act than a person. If I think about a person it gets all emotional then takes too damn long HAHA... No faces, no person, just acts, both done and those I want to do and those better left for fantasy LOL

I look at it like this.. if it itches, scratch it, if it feels good... do it. If my BF did as often as me (and if he crashes as fast after a self serve as he does wen we are together) he would would crashed out sleeping more often than not HAHAHA


----------



## Chelhxi (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't really think about any person at all. Just more how it feels. Though a book or not having sex for a while with DH makes me think about it more in general.


----------



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

At least 4 times a week (more for the benefits of the orgasm & connecting with my body than sexual tension). Sometimes I think of my man....most times though I just go with the delicious feelings and enjoyment of the touch of my hands on my body.


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

Those are some strange options on the poll.

I didn't M for the first 15 years of my marriage.

Now for the past almost year I have about once every 4-6 weeks, I guess. I clear my mind and think about nothing.


----------



## ConfusedMe:/ (Mar 5, 2011)

Is it really odd to not masterbate at all? I've never seen a need for it.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Did it a lot for a while as hubby and I were having problems in the sex department.

Things are changing there, so I expect to drop off.

Always fantasize about hubby - he really turns me on. Mostly think about him and another man - I know, for some that would make me weird - but hey, different strokes, huh?


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Funny, the better my sex life, the more end up getting turned on enough at random times to push it into that feel good moment for myself LMAO He is the opposite, but that may have to do with the expending of energy HAHA


----------

